# Wow Realm list :(



## Slarianox (18. April 2009)

Hio Buffies 

ICh hab ein Kleines Problem, udn zwar hat en Bekannter von mir sich Letztens en Pserver Gemacht, und ich hab da ma mit ihm drauf gezockt, hab mri den Server so angeschaut, und msuste ihm dann Sagen das der scheisse is. Jetzt zu meinem Problem: Für Pserver muss man Bekanntlich ja die Echte Realmlist wechseln damit man den Realmpool des P servers hat, da ich vollidiot -.- aber vergessen hab die Echte Blizz Realmlist zu speichern kann ich jetz nedmehr auf die Echten server Joinen, Es gäbe natürlich die Möglichkeit wow zu Reparieren aber das dauert etwas, desshalb wollt ich Fragen ob einer von euch so Nett wäre und mir die eben zu Posten, Thx schonma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: die Realmlist findet Ihr im Wow ortner unter Data da in den ordner DEde (fals ihr ne deutsche Version habt) und da is die Realmlist die Ihr vermutlich mit dem Editor öffnen müsst.
Danke nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Waidowai (18. April 2009)

```
set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set realmlistbn ""
set portal eu
```


----------



## Slarianox (18. April 2009)

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich wieder schönes altes Wow^^
Öhm andere Frage, is der LOgin server down oder Spinnt noc hwas anderes an meinem wow das ich ned reinkomme??


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (18. April 2009)

musste 2 mal rein kopieren..

wenn du in der suche realmlist.wtf eingibts kommt da 2 mal realmlist... beide mit editor öffnen un en text (oben angegeben) *2 mal  *reinkopieren!

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borre (18. April 2009)

Vielleicht mal Repair.exe rüberhauen.


Borre


----------



## Waidowai (18. April 2009)

Jo vielleicht hast Im Ordner: ......\enGB....
Die realmlist auch verändert ?
LG Waido


----------



## xxardon (24. Juni 2010)

wieso wurde der thread nicht geschlossen o.O ?


----------



## wowoo (24. Juni 2010)

In "World of Warcraft\Data\deDE" die Realmlist in:

set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set realmlistbn ""
set portal eu

ändern und als .wtf speichern NICHT .txt!

Und das nächste mal *Google* verwende, wurde schon 1000x gefragt.


----------



## Arosk (24. Juni 2010)

Erstens gibt es hier keinen Privatserver Support. Zweitens brauch man seit Battle.net keine Realmlist mehr.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Juni 2010)

Und drittens: Der Thread ist mehr als 1 Jahr alt. Warum zum teufel beförder xxardon den @top? Total sinnlos.


----------



## Traklar (24. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und drittens: Der Thread ist mehr als 1 Jahr alt. Warum zum teufel beförder xxardon den @top? Total sinnlos.



Da war halt einem langweilig^^


----------



## pirmin93 (24. Juni 2010)

Google: Reamlist wow :/


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2010)

Problem wurde gelöst.

Btw. P-Server stinken.


----------

